# LJ Challenges



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Memories of 2011*

March 13, 2012

It's challenge time!! And this is an easy one, well, kind of easy. Or maybe it isn't .. well I'll let you decide:










*The Challenge*

Look back through *your projects*, *posted here at LJ in 2011*, and *select your favourite*.
edit it to *add the tag* (in the tag section): *challenge-12* 
deadline for this is March 31, 2012

*The "Prize"*
At the end of the month I will compile the entries in a digital "flipbook" 
Each project will get its own page in the book
The digital book will be showcased here and on our LJ's Facebook & Google+ Pages.

*Challenge Entries*
All projects tagged as challenge-12










(Note: Since this is our first "flipbook" I may have to edit the process as I start to put things together. Crossing my fingers!)
FYI: not all photos in the book will be the same size. It all depends on the size of the first picture posted for the project.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


where do we put the tag

in the header
or just in the tag section ?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


just in the tag section.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Done, I tagged the one that gave me the most problems.
Thanks Ms Debbie


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Im in!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


thanks debbie

done


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


how exciting. We have 5 entries already!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Count me in!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


gee i did this over an hour ago
but it still doesn't show
in the entries

nobody loves me anymore
everybody loves somebody else
(what i say to people that wallow
in self pity)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


which project did you choose?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56101


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


got it …


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


thank you ma'am

you are a real gem
in a box full of … well ….

A GEM !


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


I will enter


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie - cool idea…..


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Cool idea…I think I better start taking pictures of my few projects


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


I'm on my way there now…..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


I think I did it right. ??


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


kids table and chairs.. check


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


21 projects so far.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie,

This stuff is fun. You don´t need to rush to finish any project !!

Keep it up!!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


First challenge entered…that was easy. We'll see about the next one.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


That's a cool idea Debbie.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


glad you like 
Next challenge might be a little harder  haha


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Look back through your projects of 2011 and select your favourite

I presumed you were talking about calendar year 2011, but, looking at the first page of results having searched for projects with the tag "challenge-12", I'm a little confused - the first 8 projects, including yours, are 2012 projects.
I'm wondering if you meant fiscal year 2011?
What's the scoop?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


I posted mine just to get things going but you are right, I made my drum in 2012.

I'm really not picky but the intention was to look back at projects posted in 2011.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


there.. I fixed mine and selected my 2011 project. Thanks for pointing that out. I was overly excited about my drum ;D


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Good idea.. but it was harder than I thought! Mine's tagged.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


For me a favorite one is kinda hard to choose. So I'll pick one I feel is most appropriate. I would like to take this opportunity to thank LJ rnw. For he is the one that invited me to this site after seeing my project.

And I would also like to reaffirm what David said in comment #12.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Very cool idea. Tagged!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


I to am seeing several projects that were posted this year, not 2011. Some were even posted as little as 21 hours ago.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


maybe I should just change it to say "favourite project ever"


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


maybe I should just change it to say "favourite project ever" 

Yes, except what to do next year?
Maybe, come the time the competition closes, all projects entered that are *outside* the specified time-frame must be donated to charity?
Personally I'm in favour of "fiscal year" - then I can enter my pedal-bin! You would, of course, have to specify which country's fiscal year - he in Portugal fiscal = calendar, so that wouldn't actually help me.
I'll wait until you have a definitive answer.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


haha now you've made it REALLY confusing!!  
I think I'll stick with "2011" 
Next year if we do this again we can be more specific re: what is included.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


I just spoke with Martin about the question re: date of project.

We want to keep it as 2011 and you are on your honour re: which project you include. 
At this point, let's assume that we will have a 2012 book as well.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie

*It's challenge time!! And this is an easy one, well, kind of easy. Or maybe it isn't .. well I'll let you decide:*

I see what you meant. Not so easy so far.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


We want to keep it as 2011 and you are on your honour re: which project you include.

Cool - now to convert delta days to absolute days…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Does this mean if we* made *the project *BEFORE 2011, it doesn't qualify?*

Must be made *in *2011?

And must be *Finished in 2011* regardless of when it was Started?

Just trying to get it perfectly CLEAR… LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


oh I did say that this wasn't an easy challenge-didn't I!!! 


Posted on our site in 2011.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


there .. I made an executive decision-who would have thought that this fun little project would get so complex!!

*your favourite project of all that you've posted at LumberJocks.com in 2011*.

*As for monitoring the dates - you are on your honour!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


The projects just tell you how many days ago it was posted…
... I hate doing all that Math…
... sure wish a Date Posted was also displayed….
... would make life a lot easier… LOL

OK POSTED in 2011 it is… That is clear…

Thank you very much…

*edit:*
That means posted *AT LEAST 80 days ago *and *less than 445 days ago*... AS OF 3-21-12…
... it changes every day… LOL


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Just love seeing all those "u"s MsD


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


KnickKnack - we Canadians love "u" 

Joe … let's see ..*a close estimate*: 81 days ago was Dec. 31, 2011 and 365 days before that (446 days in total) was New Years 2011 (as of today March 21, 2012) .. so anything posted in between.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Hi Deb… Oh, I lost a Day somewhere… Ooops, I figured from the 20th…

Yep…

Anything posted at least 81 days ago…* and..*. after 446 days ago…
... add one more day for each new day…
ie: Tomorrow it will be >=82 and <447 days… etc.

(I think…)

Thank you.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


dont forget this year was a leap year


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Great idea!! I am in.

Debbie, is this "book" fomatted in a way that we can print it out ourselfs and make a coffee table book out of it?

Pb.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


hmmm we'll see what we can do when I get it finished.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


LAST DAY
tomorrow I put it all together.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see the outcome.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


I think it is pretty cool. Can't wait til morning to finish it and post it!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Now I really can't wait.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Memories of 2011*
> 
> March 13, 2012
> 
> ...


Just for anyone "watching" this thread for a notification that it's been done, as I was, well, *this* is the notification. Up in the top right, click on "Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*

April 1, 2012

I'm excited to announce and to show you our Memories of 2011 Flipbook.

This challenge was indeed a real challenge - first determining what "2011" meant and, next, we each had to select just one project to include in the book. In the end, "2011" was a little flexible and we had a total of 72 LumberJocks' participate. It looks like we might be repeating this challenge again next year.

Below, you will find the link to the online flipbook.

Once people have checked it out and all is well I will be uploading the book to Blurb.com and a printed copy will be available for purchase (at cost).

Well, enough of that …. here is our special memories book.

*OUR FLIPBOOK - Full Screen*


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Thanks, MsDebbie, I really enjoyed this flipbook. I loved seeing all of those wonderful projects.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Great job Ms.Debbie!

Lee


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Wow, how fun! Very nicely done, Ms.Debbie. That's a favorite, for sure.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


thanks.
A great selection of projects!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Thanks MsDebbie- that really turned out well - thanks for taking all the time!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


I'm pleased with it. Very inspiring to see all the great pieces in a book like that.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Debbie a fantastic trip through the year.

Very nice job.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Debbie,

terrific work !! Simple and a Great design. As a low band reader, I thank you as well for including the offline reading capability.

Love the flooring background. Is that recycled? )


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Debbie….

You did a wonderful job putting all of them together!

Thank you very much…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


thanks everyone.
yes Fernando-recycled wood, of course!


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Debbie, that was AMAZING! Great job. I tweeted the link. Well put together. We loved it!!!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Thank you Debbie, for taking the time to do that. Superb! A book I'd be pleased to have on the shelf for real (If I had the space!)

Stewart


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Very well done Ms Debbie, can i call ya Mama D lol? Thanks for takin the time to put that together.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


haha a cute name!!


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, very well done Ms.Debbie
Thanks for all your effort!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Our Memories Flipbook Is Here!*
> 
> April 1, 2012
> 
> ...


thank-you


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*

April 24, 2012
(Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)

*A woodworker's shop space is his/her castle!! *

This month's challenge is to do a clean-up on the shop, reorganize and whatever else you want to do to transform your shop for the "before & after" photos.

*The Rules*
1. Post a blog showing the before & after photos of a shop transformation and/or clean-up. 
2. Share with us what the challenges were and what your goals were. 
3. Tag the challenge as *challenge-13*
4. Deadline May 31, 2012

*Voting*
1. Members will vote for the following categories (voting system to be announced later).

Best storage and organization transformation - the great ideas factor
Most improved dust control - the to your health factor
Biggest and best overall clean-up transformation - the wow factor

2. Voting will take place between June 1st and June 7th.
3. Winners will be announced on June 8th.

(See al entries here)

*The Prizes*
The winners of the three categories will received a coveted LJ Trophy Icon on their blog page.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


What I great idea Debbie,

I think that in my case the cobwebs are holding the shop up. 

Jamie


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


haha hmmm you might not want to knock them down then.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


Darn!. I've been working on this for at least a month now so I'd have room to put that workbench I've always wanted to build where I want it. But I have no before pictures!!! Purposely…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


*Thanks Debbie!

It just so happens, I've been working on a transformation.

I hope I can get most of it done before the deadline.

This is about my umpteenth Transformation, a never ending project. LOL *


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...




Blankman-- "coulda, shoulda"  you must have some corner left untouched that you can photograph???

Dick - looking forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


Hey, I'm moving my 12'X14' basement shop in Kansas City, to a newly constructed shop 24'X48' next to our new home in Suprise Arizona. This will take about a year to complete so I won't qualify. But Wait … There is More, ... The move will take place May 9th, so can I enter The old empty space for the "cleanest shop" ?? (it will be spotless for sure. 

Grumpymike


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


Wish I could! Unfortunately we only have a two car garage and my wife has two cars in there!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


Blankman - you can use pics of mine as your 'befores' if you like. Don't breathe a word though  Getting to an acceptable 'after' stage for me would take us years beyond the deadline!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


GrumpyMike - I think that is a great plan haha .. it should definitely be a good candidate for the "wow" factor.

YorkshireSTewart - I think you are onto something. You could go halfzies with someone and let them get the trophy icon and all they have to do is reorganize your space for you!!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


You post this now that I am almost done with my shop cleanup?! Now I have to make it dirty again!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


that's funny … well, kind of


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


I am gonna clean my shop anyway. I finally got to where I could see the floor. Why stop now?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


take a picture of a corner you haven't touched yet .. and go from there…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


*Hi Debbie!

We're sorry we won't be able to make the deadline.

We've got too many irons in the fire at this time, like getting our outdoor yard work at at home done,

besides getting our cabin ready for the summer, it's a bummer!

Dick & Barb.*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


Thanks for the Reminder… I will try to get'er done with pics, etc.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


-... ..- - - .- -. Bump -.-


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


Shucks! I just did mine over the weekend but did not take any "before" photos. Would a photo of my pickup full of trash be acceptable? Great idea though. I'm anxious to see others photos and ideas.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


put it all back and take pictures???


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


The dust and dirt too? What about the dead insects I found beneath the windows? Those too?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Shop Transformation - The Castle Clean-Up*
> 
> April 24, 2012
> (Thanks to Sawblade1 for this idea.)
> ...


well…. ummm…..


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Castle Clean-up: TIME TO VOTE*

The entries are in and now it is time to vote. *SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*

*TO VOTE*: send me a private message, naming your favourite entry for each of the three categories.
Categories:

Best storage and organization transformation - the great ideas factor
Most improved dust control - the to your health factor
Biggest and best overall clean-up transformation - the wow factor

*DEADLINE FOR VOTING*: June 7th. I will announce the winners on June 8th.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Castle Clean-up: TIME TO VOTE*
> 
> The entries are in and now it is time to vote. *SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*
> 
> ...


How did I miss the challenge? Rats… I have several projects I feel REALLY helped my shop organization out a LOT…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Castle Clean-up: TIME TO VOTE*
> 
> The entries are in and now it is time to vote. *SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*
> 
> ...


you see THIS posting but you missed the announcement, the reminders and the article in the eMag??? LOL
sheesh.
Too bad you missed out


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Castle Clean-up: TIME TO VOTE*
> 
> The entries are in and now it is time to vote. *SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*
> 
> ...


Debbie,

Maybe this should be an annual event so those of us who don't get our shops cleaned up this year could have something to shoot for! LOL

I had every intention of getting "a round tuit" but got side-tracked by a family member's heart transplant.

L/W


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Castle Clean-up: TIME TO VOTE*
> 
> The entries are in and now it is time to vote. *SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*
> 
> ...


Are there only 4 entries ?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Castle Clean-up: TIME TO VOTE*
> 
> The entries are in and now it is time to vote. *SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*
> 
> ...


L/W - you'll have to remind us next year, then. (best wishes to your family member)

Jim - only 4, unless people have used the wrong tags and they aren't on the list.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Castle Clean-up: TIME TO VOTE*
> 
> The entries are in and now it is time to vote. *SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*
> 
> ...


Yes, I think this type of Contest would be better *covering the complete Calendar Year.*.. with voting happening in January with results being posted Feb. 1.

Being given plenty of promotion from start through voting periods…

You don't just do a major, intermediate, or minor cleanup, etc. in a week or month or two… It could take months to accomplish it… and should not be 'rushed'.

IMHO…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Castle Clean-up: TIME TO VOTE*
> 
> The entries are in and now it is time to vote. *SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*
> 
> ...


One more day to VOTE!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*Castle Clean-Up: And the winners are...*

The challenge was to: do a clean-up on the shop, reorganize and whatever else you want to do to transform your shop for the "before & after" photos.

We had 3 entries-thank-you and congratulations to all who participated. The transformations are impressive!

And the winners are:

Best storage and organization transformation - the great ideas factor: Hairy (and Honorable Mention goes to TheDane)
Most improved dust control - the to your health factor: A tie - Harry & Joe Lyddon
Biggest and best overall clean-up transformation - the wow factor: Joe Lyddon

Congratulations!!





































And honorary mention for "The Great Ideas Factor: goes to TheDane


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Castle Clean-Up: And the winners are...*
> 
> The challenge was to: do a clean-up on the shop, reorganize and whatever else you want to do to transform your shop for the "before & after" photos.
> 
> ...


*WOW!*

Thank you… In my case, it happened to fall into place… because I was in the process anyway…

Congratulations to all that participated…

Debbie, thank you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *Castle Clean-Up: And the winners are...*
> 
> The challenge was to: do a clean-up on the shop, reorganize and whatever else you want to do to transform your shop for the "before & after" photos.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners. Ya'll deserve it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*It's A Balancing Act*

*It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*

*Create a project that has at least one component that balances. *










*How The Challenge Works*
1. Create a project with some component that balances.
2. Post it as a new project.
3. Tag the project as: *challenge-14*
4. Have fun.

*Deadline*
Although there is no "real" deadline, as this is an open challenge, projects for this initial challenge are to be posted by October 31st, 2012. 
(We look forward to seeing many balancing projects, whether they are posted this month, next year, or ten years from now!)

*The Prize*

Fun
Friendly Competition

*SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*

*Other Challenges*
Other challenges have been posted in the past. We'd love to see your entries for any or all of the challenges! Please remember to tag them as indicated for each challenge. LINK


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


sounds fun…

Do woodworkers count? If so I would like to enter degoose…I dont know he stays balanced.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


haha .. that's being very creative!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


LOL Napaman.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


I am unco-ordinated as it is… balancing life…(hmmm), work, woodworking and other hobbies, music motorcycling… let alone balancing my cheque book… sigh…


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


I'm with Nighthawk, I have a hard time balancing my checkbook, too. I also have a hard time balancing my attendance at work, hiding from the boss at work, goofing off at work so I don't get caught, and actually doing my job at work once in a while. This balancing act never ends.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


This contest sounds like a lot of fun, I'll have to make a project and send it in.


----------



## Marpintero (May 26, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


I send the first contest! Is a proyect I make a time ago: Magic wand
I'm winning! Thanks for the fun competition!
Greetings.
Martin


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


our first entry!!! 
Congratulations Marpintero


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


Okay , count me in.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *It's A Balancing Act*
> 
> *It's all a balancing act - whether is it a ball on a seal's nose, a man on a tightrope, the magic balancing belt, or … well, what can you come up with?*
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the other balancing projects


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*1 Board: 1 Project*

*Spring 2013 Challenge*
Here's our spring challenge for you: 

one board: one project-- except the board is a maximum size of 12" x 12" x 1". 
You can re-saw it; cut it; carve it; drill it; paint it; stain it; add anything to it (other than more wood) and create one project with it. 









*How The Challenge Works*
1. Take a picture of your "before" board: maximum size of 1 foot wide, 1 foot long, 1" thick
2. Create a project using the board. Anything can be added to the project EXCEPT more wood
2. Post it as a new project.
3. Tag the project as: challenge-15
4. Have fun.

*EDITED* - Clarifications

yes, you can glue pieces of wood together to get the maximum 12×12x1-"but" it has to be the same wood. No mixing walnut and maple, for example. And don't forget to show us the before picture.

*Deadline*
Although there is no "real" deadline, as this is an open challenge, projects for this initial challenge are to be posted by March 31st, 2013. 
(We look forward to seeing many challenge projects, whether they are posted this month, next year, or ten years from now!)

*The Prize*

Fun
Friendly Competition

SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE

*Other Challenges*
Other challenges have been posted in the past. We'd love to see your entries for any or all of the challenges! Please remember to tag them as indicated for each challenge. LINK


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Sounds like fun…and really hard!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Yes! This really sounds like a REAL challenge!

*For fun, I clicked on* "*SEE ALL ENTRIES HERE*" and got quite a list…
... I didn't expect to see ANYTHING!

*Is this right?*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


hmm.. I don't see anything with that tag… strange.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Just a clarification… can it be 1 board foot (e.g. 6×24x1) because 12" wide boards tend to be spendy; or if not can we glue up a couple boards to make it 12" wide? Thanks.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


that sounds okee-dokee to me-as long as the end result is no more than 12"x12"x1"


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


*Debbie,*

Oh, I guess the long list of Popular Tags are NOT "Entries"?

I think I looked at it the wrong way…
Sorry…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Great idea Deb. Should not get 'bored' doing a project like that


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


To really make it perfectly clear:

*A board foot of all the same wood, with the project starting with a piece 12" x 12" x 1"*

Yes?

One could glue up pieces of Poplar, in any way, to get a piece of Poplar 12" x 12" x 1" to Start the project, as if it were purchased that way…. Long Grain being LONG & not short! LOL

Yes?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


chuckling … no matter how simple we think a challenge is, there are always clarifications needed.

A board is a board - even if it has been glued together-and in this case does not exceed the 12×12x1 limit. 
"But"-- it is implied that the wood is all of the same kind; no mixing walnut and maple. You have to use stain/paint etc to get colour differences.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Any chance of another virtual T-shirt prize?


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


I just sand varnish and call it a chopping board… lol

actually to be honest I probably wouldn't go as far as sanding or varnishing lol

Don't actually think I nave a 300mm x 300mm x 25mm lying around… ermmm wait yes I do a bit a rimu.. ummm… that being used for something else Oh well never mind


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


"I just sand varnish and call it a chopping board"-- as long as you have fun, Nighthawk-it's all about having some fun. ..

a "virtual" t-shirt .. maybe.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Sounds like fun fer sure.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


*Question:*

The normal dimension of 4/4 1" wood *is really 3/4"*

In this Challenge, the 12×12 x 1; *is the 1" thickness really 1 full inch… or is it 3/4" thick?*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


it's "Maximum" 12×12x1 … so you can start with 2" x 2" x 1/2" if you'd like


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


OK… *Thanks for the clarification…*
A 1×2 in this case is *NOT* 3/4×1-3/4 BUT
*Specifically 1" x 2" as written…*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


"maximum" is the key word.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


YES… I missed that… Thank you.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Ok, so now that the SIZE has been estabelished… LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


The Clock is ticking…

... no listings yet…

... kinda early yet…

I'm working on a project that I hope I can get done by 3-31-13…

(actually, I posted this to just BUMP it back onto the Active list)

LOL


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Actually, Joe, one person has taken up the challenge and done a very nice job with it, I think one of us just needs to let him know to add challenge-15 as a tag, not just in the title.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


ChuckV has a enormous lead in this contest…..


----------



## B0b (Jan 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Wow, I thought that was a typo, and the contest was intended to be 12"x12'x1". Not sure what I would do with just a 12" square.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


You can do it B0b .. you can do it!!


----------



## Poppy114 (Sep 21, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


WOW what a great project. You are really talented.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


I just found this challenge…
Do I read correctly that I could start with 2' X 2' X 1/2" ? (It read 2" X 2" X 1/2")
1 Board Foot?

2' x 2' x 1/2" sounds like a piece of plywood to me. Is that allowed?
Thanks

EDIT: Just running the math again-It felt like it was off a bit.
1' X 2' X 1/2" = 1bf
2' X 2' X 1/2" = 2bf


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


you can start with anything as long as it is a maximum size of 12"x12"x1" 
And sure, plywood would work.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Thanks… I'm a bit late to the contest, but, maybe I can get something made.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


DS, Hurry up and make your entry, I need some ideas…..


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Ooops I missed this some how… well atleast I get to look at all the great projects…

Good Luck eveyone,,,


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


*This was a lot of fun…*

Got me off my duff to do something I had been thinking about anyway…
Thank you very much…

*The vipond33 Lamp project:*
I would have commented on the vipond33 project… BUT, he has me blocked…
... I also missed the picture of the 1×12x12 …

Very nice Lamp… cool design… are those pieces partially half-lapped together?
Thank you


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *1 Board: 1 Project*
> 
> *Spring 2013 Challenge*
> Here's our spring challenge for you:
> ...


Sorry Marty, I had too many other projects ongoing to get into this one before the deadline. 
Maybe next time.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*

December 14/13

*Hendrik Varju* is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.

*This week, the prize is Hendrik's first DVD course called "Jointer and Planer Secrets".* 
It is over 4 1/2 hours long and focuses on how to use your jointer and planer effectively to mill four-square lumber. It also has a long and detailed bonus section on edge gluing solid wood panels. You can read more about this 2-DVD set here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds-jointer.htm.
It is valued at Cdn. $64.95 + taxes and shipping.










*To enter this contest*, just post a comment giving your answer to this question: "In your opinion, what is your biggest secret to successfully milling four-square lumber?" Post a comment before Friday, Dec. 20/13 and Hendrik will choose his favourite answer. Then we'll let you know how to claim your prize. Hendrik will ship it directly to your home at no cost to you.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


"In your opinion, what is your biggest secret to successfully milling four-square lumber?"

In my case, that would most definetely be LUCK! But in all seriousness, you need to start with a REALIABLE SQUARE! I have the Incra 7" square and its absolutely dead on 90 degrees inside and outside. You cant mill a rough cut board to S4S if your equipment doesnt start out square in the first place.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


The technique for taking twist out of lumber. That is, hold down on the high corner at the start and slowly transferring the weight over to the other side so as to end the cut on the other (opposite) high corner.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Start off with flat square lumber to begin with, close to the size you need.

Don't buy a 1×12 and rip it in to 5 - 1×2s…....buy 1×4s or 1×2s.

I just don't like messing with straightening badly twisted boards when you don't know if they're done twisting.

One Christmas, I built a series of figured walnut jewelry boxes made from a salvaged antique dresser and all the lids re-warped. All 8 of them - from the same piece of gorgeous walnut I had to use. Big mistake.

I've ripped 1×12s in half and one side will be warped due to inside tension release.

Also, have the lumber mill laser cut one side straight for free. Big help right from the start.

I guess that means I prefer to work with tension free wood. We get along much better that way.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


I think the secret to milling four square lumber after selecting the lumber is to get one face true and flat. For table legs I look for rift sawn wood with straight grain. I use a hand plane to true up the first face because I don't yet have a jointer. Then mill the other faces using the first face as a reference, typically on the table saw. Then move to the thickness planer to plane to final dimension.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


The secret to milling four-square lumber is grain direction. That is most important, doesn't mean I know which way grain direction is though…....


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


"In your opinion, what is your biggest secret to successfully milling four-square lumber?"

Well I'd have to say my biggest secret (of course it won't be a secret anymore) will be when I win
"Hendrik's first DVD course called "Jointer and Planer Secrets" and utilize his techniques..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


I haven't ANY secrets….

Even though I have a Ridged jointer & a DW735 Planer….
I have never face planed or edge jointed!!!

I really need to learn the proper technique for the jointer!!!

There you go, I've no secrets, or skills!!!


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


"In my opinion, what is the biggest secret to successfully milling four-square lumber?"
(1) A quality joiner large enough to accommodate the lumber you will be face and edge joining. A joiner that 
has flat tables, a square fence and sharp blades. A quality planer for good surface planning.
(2) Face planning to remove twists, bows on the joiner leaving a bottom flat surface to feed thru the planer and 
then thickness planning so the 2 face surfaces are flat to each other.
(3) Setting joiner fence square to the table, joining 1 edge, ripping the unjoined edge on the table saw and joining 
the cut end. This should result in an S4S piece of lumber.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


My take is very simple: take your time, take a little at a time (1/32"). It takes a bit longer, but, hey who's watchin the clock. Plus, it's a lot safer, and you get better results


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


I try to remove equal amounts of wood from the two faces.

I often mill the pieces about 1/16" over the target thickness. Then I sticker the pieces and let them sit for a few days. During that time, there could be some movement. Having that extra 1/16" in thickness lets me straighten them back out on the jointer and planer.

If I resaw the pieces, I leave more extra thickness and let them sit for longer. There is often significant movement to be cleaned up after exposing the inside of the board via resawing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


"In your opinion, what is your biggest secret to successfully milling four-square lumber?"

I would have to say having sharp tools that you are able to control. You get one flat side trued up and then joint the edge to get a perfect 90 deg. Then use a thickness planer to get it to the right thickness and saw to the correct width.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


The secret for a new woodworker like myself is making sure I get educated on how to mill lumber before I start using all the proper resources I can find on the topic, including but not limited to wonderful DVDs on jointer and planer usage.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


My secret would be to use smaller pieces of wood. At present I have a benchtop jointer, and it's simply unrealistic to expect success on a 3 ft. long board. If I need longer materials, I pay the extra and buy s4s. This will change once I refurbish a Delta floor model that I haven't had the time for. At present the infeed table is not parallel with the outfeed, but I think some shims will take care of that. Shims and time!


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Use hand tools to take down localized twist or high spots in otherwise straight boards before using the powered tools. I tried to do it all with powered tools once and ended up with boards too thin for what I wanted to do.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


To own a planer and jointer.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Patience, winding stick and perseverance. Take the highs and lows from one side. Once a side is "flat" take it as a reference, flatten an adjacent side. Once 2 sides are squared, reference the 2 remaining sides, plane, check, plane, check, ... and after your "plane workout", you can feel great. The most important thing is to have a properly tune and sharp plane and a good square. 
This is my way but there are many other ways. It works for me.

Yes if you have power tools, joint 2 adjacent sides on the jointer and plane it in the power planer.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


If I had a secret to successfully milling four-square lumber I would share it with others.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


I let the professionals do it for me..


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


I can't believe that you guys haven't figured it out yet - START with dry wood!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Go for the "rustic" look….
Then you can say the curves & waves are a design element!!! :^)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


"In your opinion, what is your biggest secret to successfully milling four-square lumber?"

Step 1) Google 'What is four square lumber'...
Well, I don't have a clue, much less an opinion. That's one reason I'm here on Lumberjocks, to learn. I watched the preview provided in the link and am a little smarter. Thanks for sharing Hendrik Varju.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Still working on it, but I'll let you know if I ever find the answer.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Can't tell you, it's a big secret. LOL


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


How much wood could a Woodchuck chuck, if a Woodcuck could chuck wood? He'd chuck as much as a Woodchuck could … *if he knew how to successfully mill four-square lumber!!!*


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Successful milling of four-square lumber (all four edges square to each other) is dependent on more than the technique used to feed the piece of wood being milled. My "secret" is to make sure that I take *all the time necessary* to ensure that the equipment being used is first *accurately *set up according to its specifications. If the jointer is not correctly set up to produce precise, flat surfaces at 90º to each other, the woodworker's efforts will be wasted. The same level of careful effort has to be spent on the planer in order to produce the required parallel surfaces. Once both machines are properly set, the various techniques of feeding the lumber can be successfully employed to compensate for bow, twist, etc.
By honing the performance of the tools, coupled with the required technique for the piece being milled, the resulting lumber should be exactly what you intended to produce. Then you still have the problems of storage and seasonal changes to deal with.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


accurate setup


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Ms. Debbie,

I'll be honest, I am very new to woodworking. Therefore, my only "secret" is to reach out to those who not only have experience with woodworking but also those who are willing to share and have patience with those like myself.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


For me, I would say jointer technique. If you get two square edges off the jointer, you're home free. Focus on pressure, but not too much, and in the right spots as the wood travels across the cutter.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


The secret I use to get four square lumber is a well setup table saw! And of course some jigs for that same table saw.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


"With a twist, you must resist" 
With a twisted board, I have found you must resist the urge to reset your push paddles. Keep the push paddles in the same place as the board passes over the jointer. In a few passes you will develop a flat, true surface to base your other milling on.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


... and the winner is….. ((drum roll))

Marcus!! http://lumberjocks.com/comments/1737685 
Congratulations

.. and a BIG THANK-YOU to everyone for sharing their wisdom.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Congratulations Marcus!! Thanks Ms. Debbie and Hendrik!


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LJ event >>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Dec. 20/13*
> 
> December 14/13
> 
> ...


Woot! Thanks Hendrik and LJs, I look forward to killing an afternoon watching this.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*

Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.

*This week, the prize is Hendrik's second DVD course called "Revelations on Table Saw Set-up & Safety".* 
It is nearly 10 hours long and focuses on table saw set-up and fine tuning and how to use the machine safely. It also has a long and detailed bonus section with a step-by-step tutorial on building a crosscut sled. You can read more about this 5-DVD set here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds-tablesaw.htm. It is valued at Cdn. $94.95 + taxes and shipping.










*To enter this contest,* just post a comment giving your answer to this question: "What is the #1 table saw safety tip you would give someone new to woodworking?" Post a comment before Jan. 3/14 and Hendrik will choose his favourite answer. Then we'll let you know how to claim your prize. Hendrik will ship it directly to your home at no cost to you.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Be sure your table saw is tuned up properly. Blade aligned to miter slot and fence lined up to the blade and miter slot.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Don't ever come near the blade with your fingers when the saw is turned on. This means using a push stick or a crosscut sled.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Always use a push stick and never force something through the blade… if there is some resistance when cutting, determine why before proceeding.

... oh and always wear eye protection.


----------



## djak (Dec 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


After completing a cut on the table saw, never pull your pieces back toward you. Push both pieces pass the blade, turn off the saw and wait for the blade to stop before removing both pieces.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Be sure to use all the safety guards, i.e safety glasses, push sticks or blocks, blade guards, etc


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Never stand directly behind the piece of wood that you're cutting. Stand off to the side
If it kicks back, you don't want to be in the flight path.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Don't be afraid of the saw, but use every safety precaution at your disposal with great respect for the power of the tool.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Always remember where your hands are.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Keep the fence between you and the blade. Reach over it with a push stick. Any kickback will not hit your body.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Spend some time with a trusted table saw user. It could be a friend, relative or professional instructor.

There is nothing like that immediate feedback.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


I unplug mine when changing blades, and always have the blade height no higher the 1/8" above the thickness of the board I am cutting. I also periodically clean and wax the table surface so the piece slides more smoothly. Oh, and not touching that spinning thingie helps too.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Never, EVER, turn on a saw (or other equipment) when you are tired or distracted.


----------



## mesquite22 (Feb 3, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


If you can't do the cut in a safe way don't do it at all


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Be sure to read, understand & follow all safety precautions in the manual. Remember to always wear these, safety glasses. (said in my best Norm voice!!!)

Read the manual…
Properly adjust (& maintain) the saw…
Use a sharp blade…
If it feels wrong/unsafe, it IS wrong/unsafe…
read, understand & follow the wisdom, contained within, *Hendrik's second DVD course called "Revelations on Table Saw Set-up & Safety".*


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Keep your fingers away from the blade and never leave your workshop without them!!


----------



## emetric (Sep 21, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Even though it has already been said, always turn off the saw at the first sign of fatigue! Sometimes it is hard to tell when fatigue or tiredness starts to set in. Usually when I start to get tired I start making mistakes, like having to make the same cut several times to get it right. No matter what your deadline is or how close to finishing the project, it simply is not worth it. My neighbor nearly lost a hand trying to finish the last two pieces of one his projects. Stay safe.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Safety is always 1st priority, safety glasses, hearing protection, dust collection, etc. Learn the how's and how-to's of your saw/equipment is operated. Keep it tuned. Keep the surface clean and slick. This is more than one, but, I feel you need to do all of these before plugging it in/giving it life.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Respect the power of your TS, it is an inanimate object that does not know the difference between a finger and a piece of oak.


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest safety rule would be never work in a hurry.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Never have the blade higher than you want to be cut above the wood being cut.


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Handsaw.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


I'm a big believer in always using the riving knife, as well as all other safety features, when possible.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Never put your hands in such away that if the board you are cutting unexpectedly binds, slips or kicks back, your hands aren't driven into the blade. This will mean that you will need to use push sticks, feather boards and even crosscut sleds.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Never forget that your fingers are much softer than the wood the table saw is about to cut. Take the time to properly set up for your cut. It only takes one second to have a serious accident. Use good judgement.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Understand the physics of a table saw. Think!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


When you turn the saw off, watch the blade come to a stop and THEN reach for the parts!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


never stop a spinning blade with your hand


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Dont touch the blade with any body parts that you want to keep!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Always respect the power of the saw. Never, never use the table saw when you cannot give its use your complete, undivided attention.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Develop a humble mastery of the machine. As you approach it, appreciate that (1) it does amazing things for you, and (2) it has no conscience.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Joint a board before ripping at the tablesaw. A crooked board is the one most likely to kick back.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Wood & Body parts take years to grow and only a split second to destroy.

Most of the people who use TS's know at least 1 person who found out firsthand.

All the Safety in the world means nothing to the word Accident.

Most Accidents can be prevented.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


NEVER wear GLOVES while using any power tool, especially a table saw.

If you have to ask why, just look at my avatar photo.

Herb


----------



## Freakazoid (Oct 17, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Ask yourself "what is the worst thing that can happen?" Then do something about it, BEFORE you start the cut.

Hindsight is always 20/20, but with a little effort and patience, foresight can be too.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Wait for the blade to stop. A few seconds wait is better than hours waiting in the ER.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Go out and buy a good first aide kit. Make sure it has large and small bandages and a tourniquet in the box.

Put it in a place that you see it and can easily get to it from the table saw - and anywhere else in the shop.

Before you turn that saw on - look at the first aide kit, stop and think about what you are going to do - then and only then, turn on the saw and make the cuts.

This helps you to stay focused and it is in your mind that this (and every tool that cuts wood) is sharp and will cut you faster than it cuts wood.

The other is to draw a line 3" around all sides of the blade with a magic marker. Do not let any part of your body get inside that line unless the equipment is unplugged.

Be safe!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


NEVER touch the saw blade unless the saw's power supply has been disconnected!


----------



## Scroller47 (Apr 22, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Love the comments. Safe cuts involve fingers not getting near the blade. Otherwise don't try it.
John


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


wear safety glasses Bud


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


100% focus on table saw - ignore distractions - if distraction to big to ignore - stop feeding cut and turn off table saw


----------



## CincyRW (Nov 18, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


The dangers of a table saw may not be obvious to a new user. Jap and Freakazoid already addressed this, but: 1) If you don't understand how kickback and ejection occur, you're likely to see them. 2) Prior to pressing the "on" button - take a breath and think through the risks of this particular cut and if you've addressed them adequately.

OK, thats 2 - sorry.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Your saw may not be an animate object, but it deserves your respect always


----------



## SFDCapt (Sep 28, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Respect the shear power and remember, it is a machine without a conscience.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


GET SOME GOOD TUTORIAL BEFORE PLAYING WITH YOUR NEW TABLESAW!!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


There are only two safety rules to remember when using the tablesaw. One is fairly well known, the other not so much.

1) Never touch the sharp spinning wheel thingy with any part of your body, only wood. And make sure that wood is securely held against a fence, miter gauge, sled, or tenoning jig.

2) Never Use the TS to cut your lunch meats. You got a footlong sandwhich and want to share with coworkers? Then use a more appropriate tool. (The Pootatuck Lion Miter Trimmer excels at this task.) The sharp spinning wheel thingy on a TS tends to shred the meat and throw it underneath where it quickly rots. And rotting meat attracts coyotes or racoons which tend to have rabies and one day you could reach underneath the saw (after unplugging it of course) to clean out the sawdust and you'd get bit by a rabid racoon and that would not be good.


----------



## BeauLasiewicz (Apr 8, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Don't touch the blade when it's spinning. That falls in the bad things category.


----------



## clwade (Nov 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Always make sure your blades are sharp and never use a blade with chipped or missing teeth.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Buy the DVD Revelations on Table Saw Safety & Set Up, watch it then operate your table saw.


----------



## woodminsiter (Aug 3, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Always be aware where your fingers are in relation to the blade.


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


make sure you understand what your doing, the cut, the wood and the machine. Nothing more unsafe then trying to run something that you do not understand. Example knowing that you need a riving knife to help with kick back.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Think first; cut second.

If one thoroughly thinks through the cut first, mistakes and mishaps can be greatly minimized.

L/W


----------



## Gianni (Dec 29, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


If something you're about to do makes you nervous, stop, think it through, and either do it a different way or build a jig to help keep everything straight and you in the clear.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


unplug the saw when you are tuning it.
If you do not feel it, do not do it!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


After finishing the cut, never, ever, reach for the wood before the blade has completely finished spinning (don't ask how I know that).


----------



## avra (Dec 25, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Be attentive and always prepared to turn off the saw in an instant. Preferably with a foot or knee operated switch, so you never compromise your control over the workpiece by having to remove your eyes or your hands from the work.


----------



## avra (Dec 25, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Engage brain before saw! Be attentive and always prepared to turn off the saw in an instant. Preferably with a foot or knee operated switch, so you never compromise your control over the workpiece by never having to remove your hands from the work or your eyes from the blade. This encourages proper stance and body orientation, and should become instinctive muscle memory. If something goes wrong with a cut, things can go bad in half a heartbeat. There will be no time to think "OMG, what should I do?" Train yourself to shut power instantly.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


This saw is exceedingly dangerous if used without thinking out every operation you intend with it, period.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Any tool with moving cutters is dangerous therefore, read the manual, learn how to use it, and respect it's capability!


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Keep your saw blade clean and free of pitch and gum. A dirty blade makes the cut more difficult and can lead to binding, burning and kick back.


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Read the ENTIRE manual before you even unpack the saw from the box. If you do not understand something, there is no shame in asking an expert for help.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Always, always know where your hands are in relation to the blade. Unfortunately, I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## WMD2006 (Apr 24, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


The only absolute answer to "How close is too close for my fingers!" is "In the blade!"


----------



## corsi (Sep 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Make sure that your table saw is turned off and unplugged before changing the blade or making and adjustment. And as Norm Abram always says don't forget these, your safety glasses.


----------



## Firewood20 (Jan 15, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Don't let the excitement of a project cloud your vision; ALWAYS wear your safety glasses!

And…

Always remember the fear, keep those fingers in the clear.

And…

Get your shine on with tool illumination, its a brilliant idea!


----------



## johncobb (Nov 9, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Always always always use a push stick your fingers are to precious not too


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


And the winner is…..
lightcs1776

Congratulations and thanks to everyone for sharing their wisdom


----------



## davidmackv (Nov 21, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Never use your mitre and rip fence together. Kickback is dangerous.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 3/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Keep your eyes on the blade. Pay attention!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *

Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .

*This week, the prize is Hendrik's third DVD course called "Working with Plywood". * 
It is almost 11 1/2 hours long and focuses on how to use plywood effectively in your projects. It also has a long and detailed bonus section with a step-by-step tutorial on building a stopped dado router jig, one of the most important jigs Hendrik uses in his workshop for working with plywood. You can read more about this 5-DVD set here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds-plywood.htm. It is valued at Cdn. $94.95 + taxes and shipping.










*To enter to win this contest*, just post a comment giving your answer to this question: "What is the biggest difference, in your mind, between working with plywood and working with solid wood?" Post a comment before January 17th and Hendrik will choose his favourite answer. Then we'll let you know how to claim your prize. Hendrik will ship it directly to your home at no cost to you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


I would say plywood is kind of affordable, and very stable if you get a good plywood. However, in my opinion, plywood will never "out-do" a good hardwood. That's my 2-cents.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


On the plus side, the number one advantage is width - easy, affordable width. Its hard to find wide hardwood boards, and quality glue-ups are hard to achieve. Add to that stability (no bow, cup, warp, twist, etc.) as a close second.

On the minus side, the edges need to be covered and thickness cannot be changed.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


The biggest difference to me is the accessories for the tools that are used, such as blades, bits, etc.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


None, I use ply wood as needed on a project. Or I can make the entire project out of it. It's just a different type of wood to me.

Ms. Debbie you were up far to early posting this.


----------



## SFDCapt (Sep 28, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


The stability and strength afford by the multiple layers of cross grain.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Plywood certainly has its uses in many projects, My biggest beef with plywood is the varying thickness for sheet to sheet. When using hardwood I can control the thickness of my workpiece, with plywood you get what you get and must compensate for the variations. Bruce


----------



## MTMan2 (Jan 11, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


"What is the biggest difference, in your mind, between working with plywood and working with solid wood?"

Joinery… no, Movement… no, Joinery… Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

(Monty Python may have impacted my youth a little more than strictly necessary?)


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


For large projects, sheet goods such as plywood can be a real time-saver. Rather than jointing, planing and gluing traditional stock, plywood provides a quick, stable alternative.


----------



## Mike_from_Buffalo (Mar 28, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


With solid wood you have to pay attention to all the details. Were is the project going to be used? How much will the humidity swing? How should I design my joints to allow for expansion and contraction. Plywood is much simpler in that sense. The beauty of plywood is in its ability to be used in creative designs not possible with solid wood.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


The biggest benefit (for me) to use plywood is stability; no movement due to weather conditions. I often use plywood for veneering projects. A close second is that plywood is much lighter than solid wood which makes larger projects easier to move. The biggest concern I have when using plywood is to not sand through the top veneer layer.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Depending on the grade of plywood (i.e. - Baltic Birch Plywood *VS* Cabinet Grade Plywood *VS* Chinese plywood *VS* plywood sheathing) I think the biggest difference between plywood and solid wood is the stability of plywood. Also working with the end grain and running into voids in the cheaper plywoods is another difference.

Other than that, plywood is really stable. Also, cutting box joints in plywood with a router jig is not as good as in solid wood. Box joints in plywood really needs to be done on a table saw.

Because of the perpendicular grain laminations, plywood seems to be stronger than hardwood of equal size.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Although I have seen some interesting and stable work made with plywood, and it is more affordable than solid wood, I focus on solid hardwoods for my creations as I want to show off what Mother Nature has created and bring this out through my designs. I am constantly searching for wood with natural, interesting grain and this is part of the challenge for my work.

This is not to say that I will never want to work with plywood in my cane designs, but not my current goal. I have used plywood for furniture or cabinetry projects and plywood is a very formidable wood product for this type of application.


----------



## hornhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Well, for me here in upstate NY, I have not found any veneer plywood that is two sided with the same species, i.e., say cherry both faces. I have only found one face of desired species and the other always seems to be birch. Both faces are of decent quality, but if you want both faces exposed and the same species showing you need to add your own veneer to it, which I have done with sucess.

And of course (for me anyway) the project needs to be designed to hide end grains, which can be limiting.

The other thing I don't like about plywood is the difficulty of getting an even stain on it. I generally try and avoid stain and just use clear poly. These are non issues with most solid woods.


----------



## vigneron (Jan 19, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


When I work with solid wood, I try to buy the slabs from the same tree and use them all for one project. If I mix species, I will try to use only one tree per specie. I like to have that form of intimacy with the tree that will become my project. For example, the walnut coffee table in my living room has an insert of curly maple that comes from the same board than the one I used to carve a little heart Christmas ornament for my dad. I will always remember that connection even when he will be long gone.

When I work with plywood, especially precious ones, I try to remember that each sheet comes from numerous trees and connects me to a whole patch of forest.

Thus, in my mind, working with solid wood is like having coffee with my best friend while working with plywood is like having Thanksgiving dinner with the whole family. It's a different feeling, but both make me happy.


----------



## elkhunter (Mar 28, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Plywood is easy, but hard at the same time. No worry about expansion or joint lines in glued up panels. Edging is easy enough. Their is a need for some for-thought, about joinery and how to hide the edges. You can find many species of plywood to choose from. You can make a walnut end table, a red oak dresser drawer, cherry kitchen cabinets, or a tiger maple toy box for your child or grandchild and not have to take out a second mortgage on your home to do so! It is easy to use simple joinery, dados and pocket screws, and rabbets.


----------



## Freakazoid (Oct 17, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Plywood = strength, stability, and large size for most of my projects. I use it as the core or foundation to build upon, and I count on it because of those traits.

Solid wood = details, features, and beauty. I use solid wood to improve the appearance of a project, especially if I have used plywood.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


To me, The biggest difference is that plywood is more stable, resisting expansion and contraction.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


"What is the biggest difference, in your mind, between working with plywood and working with solid wood?"

Plywood is more consistent, simpler to work, and very production friendly.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


The biggest difference I think is that the way plywood is made the grain has a different appearance than solid wood so you have to be really careful how and where it is used to be harmonious with the rest of the piece. The veneers are turned (peeled?) continuously off the log so that any rays and flecks that occur naturally when boards are sliced out of the log show up only sporadically. The brain can see right away. At best, a plywood board looks flat sawn seldom quartersawn or may be a strange combination so when planning the piece I have to treat it like a non-choice board. Another option is to use a narrow piece of ply because it will look like a real flat sawn board. If quartersawn plywood were available it would be really expensive and I would tend to use my own boards and glued-up panels going for the more natural appearance despite extra trouble.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Working with plywood is like making a pie from a frozen crust - not the best texture in the world but the results are predictable and support or even highlight the work you put into making the filling.

Working with solid wood is like making pie crust from scratch. There are many variables to take into account and as simple as it seems, it takes practice and patience to get good results. No matter how good the filling, a bad crust will ruin the pie altogether.

A baker who makes good pastry might look down his/her nose at frozen, but sometimes it's a wise choice.

So that's the biggest difference in my mind -
plywood is 'packaged' wood 
solid wood is 'homemade'


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Working with plywood vs working with solid wood? I am currently obsessed with bending wood and am taking allot of inspiration from Ray and Charles Eames. This is not what most people think of at the mention of plywood but has become a strong voice in my designs. I love the idea of making multidimensional shapes that are light weight and extremely strong. Steam bending wood is an amazing ability but has it's limitations. If you want to talk about bent laminations you are really building a shop made plywood. I love how plywood has expanded my design vocabulary beyond the limitations of solid wood.


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


I use plywood for the stability it brings to large panels. In some cases, I cut veneers from boards of my primary wood to cover it. Other times, I'm able to find good plywood that is already veneered with my primary wood. In any case, I get the desired stability.

Many of my projects incorporate a corebox that is subsequently covered by solid wood. In that case, the plywood is not seen to a great degree, so I usually only trim the front edge with a strip of the primary decorative wood. The exterior wood is attached to the corebox using cleats and screws.

I use 3/4" plywood (sometimes MDF) as the substrate for veneered cabinet tops or table tops. Again, this is for stability. In those applications, the resultant veneered panel gets wrapped in a frame of solid wood for appearance. Using plywood for the field of the tops, I've never had an issue with wood movement.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Plywood is a viable option where consistency, movement, strength, and time are a concern.

I did not say quality, that varies from day to day and company to company - but it is considered hardwood.

hornhunter - Niagara Lumber, if you are towards western NY should be able to order anything you want.

This brings another question to mind. I have special ordered oak doors (plywood panels) from the box stores and when they came, I sent them back several times because they were messed up. The store manager told me that I could paint them. Several weeks ago, I special ordered two 4' x 8' sheets of ash plywood from a well known specialized lumber company and one of them was messed up - the owner told me that I could paint it. I told him that I didn't order cabinet grade, both sides - to paint it.

Why the he11 would I be paying extra to order high quality doors and plywood - to paint them??? Boggles the mind.


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Stability of course.
But I don't think Mr Crow gonna ship that to Hungary. ;-D


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


when i work with solid wood, i feel i'm in concert with what god has created, and my creative spirit works with that, ply wood is mans arrangement, i have little passion for it…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Mixing plywood and solid wood can enhance any project with functionalty, beauty, and stability!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


*Plywood doesn't Dance all over the place…* it does not Move… Expand & Contract like solid wood.


----------



## MrTanker (Jan 13, 2014)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


*"What is the biggest difference, in your mind, between working with plywood and working with solid wood?"*

Being fairly new to the wooodworking world in my limited experience working with plywood is an altogether different animal than with solid wood. Given the choice, I'd prefer solid wood but sometimes solid wood isn't the best option either. Plywood has some advantages- its extremely stable, much more than solid wood. It comes with beautifully matched veneers that are 90% finished it's very durable and has an affordable cost point. It's very easy to work with and less work to finish.

Solid Woods come in different colors, textures, and grain patterns and provides a natural beauty and interesting-looking furniture. The downside to hardwoods is their price. I use some exotic species for making pens which is affordable because I don't use very much but to use on furniture they can be too expensive. Solid Woods demand the detail of the crafter and requires more attention to detail when working the piece, but with patience and skill you can create wood projects that will stand the test of time.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Working with solid wood has all the beauty of a natural product; that beauty comes at the price of unpredictability and inconsistency. Plywood being an engineered product strives to remove many of the inconsistancies and thus the unpredictability but at the cost that the beautiful veneers are indeed a skin on the engineered stable platform… Illustrating the old adage "that beauty is skin deep". One must be careful with this adage though because the structural stability and consistency are a beauty that while not visual is still a strong appealing reason to use plywood.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


And the winner is ….. Sandra! http://lumberjocks.com/comments/1757274

Congratulations and thank-you to everyone who shared their wisdom.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I'm looking forward to the DVD!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


A more deserving person could not have won!!!

Congrats *74*!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Thanks Randy! I've won two things in one week. Maybe a lottery ticket is in order?


----------



## Area49F18 (Mar 16, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


The biggest difference of plywood over solid wood the plywood has a constant wood density versus solid wood. I see many benefits like: will not split, hardly crack, looks good, doesn't talk back or kick back, will stay as it was when the job is completed….


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Plywood is more affordable than hardwood, but all the layers don't always hold up as well as hardwood when cut. Some plywood is difficult to take a stain consistently. With that said I still use a plywood of some kind just as much as hardwood. I would like to know more about how to use plywood more effectively.


----------



## rpaul1 (Jan 9, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Plywood is functional…an engineered material that is consistent and reliable. However, creating something with solid wood takes artistry as well as skill. Every piece is truly unique. I use plywood primarily for functional projects that are robust and will stand up to a lot of use and abuse.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Hey, Y'all, don't forget to look at *THIS*.


----------



## shadetre (Mar 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 17/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


I find it hard to pick one difference that comes in to play, there are several both positive and negative reasons regarding plywood. Having to choose I suppose that sanding is where plywood has the greatest disadvantage due to the thin veneer of the outer layer. I have sanded through this veneer more than once much to my dismay.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *

Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .

*This week, the prize is Hendrik's fourth DVD course called "Wood Science & Design".* It is almost 6 hours long and focuses on the science of wood movement and how to incorporate it into your furniture designs. It also has a long and detailed bonus section with a furniture tour to study several of Hendrik's designs, explaining how the wood science meshes with real world, practical design considerations. You can read more about this 3-DVD set here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds-woodscience.htm. It is valued at Cdn. $79.95 + taxes and shipping.










To enter to win this contest, just post a comment giving your answer to this question: "What is the best advice you could give a newbie woodworker about wood science and how it impacts the way furniture ought to be built?" Post a comment by Friday, January 31/14 and Hendrik will choose his favourite answer. Then we'll let you know how to claim your prize. Hendrik will ship it directly to your home at no cost to you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


To be short and sweet, I would say to always allow for wood movement when and where you can in all your projects. They will last a lifetime this way.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


You always take your chances gluing a piece of wood across the grain. i.e. Positioning a piece along the end grains of a table top as is you were framing it. The framed part probably won't move but the middle part might and to often does under the right conditions.


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Wood will get wider or narrower (Not really a word but…) Wood will rarely get longer


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Don't forget that wood was once a living thing. The wood never forgets it.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


To a newbie

*Make what you like*, along the way you will learn more & understand less. Wood does what it wants wether 1 or 1000 years old.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *

Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .

*This week, the prize is Hendrik's fourth DVD course called "Wood Science & Design".* It is almost 6 hours long and focuses on the science of wood movement and how to incorporate it into your furniture designs. It also has a long and detailed bonus section with a furniture tour to study several of Hendrik's designs, explaining how the wood science meshes with real world, practical design considerations. You can read more about this 3-DVD set here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds-woodscience.htm. It is valued at Cdn. $79.95 + taxes and shipping.










*To enter to win this contest*, just post a comment giving your answer to this question: "What is the best advice you could give a newbie woodworker about wood science and how it impacts the way furniture ought to be built?" Post a comment by Friday, January 31/14 and Hendrik will choose his favourite answer. Then we'll let you know how to claim your prize. Hendrik will ship it directly to your home at no cost to you.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


I'm a newbie and wouldn't know. So….I won't answer that question. In other words ask someone who knows


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


not sure if they reach the level of wood "science," but:

A) learn about wood movement, in fact use some cheap notfullydry pine to glue up a stool or box with cross-grains and watch where it fails, the lessons will be much more valuable than the sacraficed wood

B) some sawdust is very dangerous, like black walnut, nasty stuff. Always use breathing protection for power work.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


I will be interested in hearing what some of the folks on here say about this. I really never gave much thought to the science involved other than orienting the grain so stuff doesn't look stupid or break off. How exactly is furniture "supposed" to be made? 20 people will more than likely create 20 different answers. I build stuff I like, is there a faster/slower, more effecient,,,,,,,"better" way to do what I did?,,,,,,,,,,,probably. I am in the same camp as Kaleb, don't feel like I should be giving anyone advice other than be careful, your fingers,eyes,etc are far more valuable than anything you can build.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Another uninformed noob here….

I would post a considered design here on LJs and ask for advice, from the seasoned craftsman that surely know more than me, for potential pitfalls! Then, I would search the interweb to further my knowledge. This would also include researching available learning sources.


----------



## cdarney (Feb 7, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


- Wood is an inherently imperfect medium. 
- Leave measurements smaller than 1/16" (perhaps 1/32") to working with metal. Wood can change those dimensions in a matter of minutes.
- Acclimate the lumber (preferably in the area where the furniture will ultimately reside) prior to milling and dimensioning.
- Mill and dimension roughly then let it rest for a few days before final milling.
- Become familiar with lumber cuts - Flat sawn, rift sawn, quarter sawn - and the properties of each.
- Wood WILL move. Expect it. Plan for it.

...Chuck


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


*You can do it!*
You also don't have to reinvent the wheel.
*Ask lot's of questions*, I'm a Newbie and nobody has laughed at me yet.
LumberJocks.com is a great place to start your learning experience! Most all Woodworkers from Newbies to Master Cabinet and Furniture makers have one gene in common in their DNA. *They love to help others learn!*
I have liver cancer and have started Woodworking, with zero experience, for the therapeutic Qualities of the craft. The teachers, encourages and people who just plain care* have literally come out of the Woodwork to help me!* I am blessed and you will be too.
And finally, as you learn, *watch the Masters and always ask yourself "WHY".* Why did he use those types of joints? Why did he angle the legs the way he did? Why did he use the finish he did? Why that type of wood or woods?
Then….............. use Lumberjocks.com and hundreds of other resources to ask, "WHY".
That's what I've been doing and it's working great for me!* Oh yea, and have fun, woodworking is good medicine.*


----------



## MTMan2 (Jan 11, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Working with wood is not about controlling wood as much as it is about knowing what wood can do. And knowing what wood can (and will) do is about understanding that wood is a collection of fibers that hold water. Knowing how much water, and where that water is going to be later, is the biggest thing you'll need to know to make a woodworking project become durable, beautiful, functional, or any combination of the three.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Wood moves, stop measuring to the thousandth.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Allow for wood movement in joinery.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


As others have said, 'Wood moves". I have found many useful techniques in books, on line videos, and DVDs that show clever ways to build furniture and allow for wood movement. For someone new to woodworking; spend time researching before staring your project. One technique worth mentioning: let the wood acclimate to your shop for at least 2 days before milling the lumber.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


I think that a newbie should. 
1) They should not try a real hard project the first time. 
2) Read books will give you a good starting place. 
3) Tools buy the best you can. I hear many say they are on there third or fourth table saw. Save your money and buy the table Saw that will last.
4) Don't think the first project will be perfect. Only you will know where the mistakes are.
5) Always remember to be safe and have FUN.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Wood moves, plan for it, don't over think this. Moves more across the grain than with it.


----------



## mr_rick (Nov 3, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Because of how plywood is constructed at the mill a good grade is harder and more rigid and flat, than natural wood but strength?...go for wood. The topic is huge because one must first determine what properties are more important for the end application with regard to tensile strength, shear, elasticity, and many other values to consider. Both are controlled and quality audits ensure spec time and time again. Both go through ASTM and tested regularly for property consistency.

Many feel that solid wood is better because it is a homogeneous material and hence unlike plywood there is no question of layers coming apart. However, it largely depends on the quality of the wood and the intended end use. For reasons of hardness and rigidity, I generally use plywood for all jigs in my shop.

One other advantage of solid natural wood over plywood is that its more natural and contains no chemical resins (adhesives).

Do your research before choosing the material for your project. Strength…use wood. Rigidity, flatness, and hardness…. use plywood.


----------



## woodworker4life (Jun 18, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


My advice would be to not waste wood. Save wood pieces for other projects. You can build a lot of items with left over wood: butcher blocks, birdhouses, doll furniture, toys, etc. If you live in the country, like I do, and you cut down trees, please make sure you plant new trees. Also, I like the old saying of 'measure twice and cut once'. I guess I could say that in this economy, we need to be frugal & make the most of what we have. Also: don't make junk. Make something you can pass down to future generations.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


General advice always given: Be safe, respect the machine, be safe, if your gut tells you dont do it dont do it. Be safe. Protect your eyes and ears and lungs. Be safe.

Woodworking advice: JimDaddyO hit the nail on the head. "Wood moves, stop measuring to the thousandth." 
I might add, take a look at the project, some things, like shop fixtures and cabins, ARN'T fine heirloom furniture. Allow yourself mistakes to learn from and grow with. Not every project will be perfect, sometimes good enough is good enough.

Science advice: Explore cut types! The first time my hardwood human showed me this it blew me away. She laid out 2 pieces of Ash. One flat sawn, and one quartersawn. They looked like 2 different woods! The flat sawn had that wide open Oaken grain, and the quartersawn was long tight straight lines of grain. Gorgeous!


----------



## MVMatt (Jan 19, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


My advice is to save an offcut that is one foot wide and at least one foot long and hang it up in your shop. Any wood will do, but for best results make it a species of wood you use in your projects. Take it down and measure it's width once a month and write the measurement on the board itself. Use the same rule every time so there is no variation. Be as accurate as possible, as you will be looking for small variations. Once you have done this for a few seasons, you will never have to consider how wood moves again because you will have the very living proof right in front of you at any given time. 
This is also helpful when you are sizing framed panels as you will be able to look at the board and know which way the panel will move over time. But remember that this process will only work with wood that has had time to acclimatize to your shop conditions before you work it. 
While reading books and watching videos and generally getting the advice of knowledgeable people is an essential part of the learning process, having a record of the reality of wood movement hanging in your shop will likely bring it all together and make it more real, if that makes any sense. It has been very helpful to me.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Dear newbie,
To understand wood, you need to understand trees. Take a walk in the forest or a park and observe the trees there; just like all life, some have grown crooked, others straight and some diseased, yet they all are growing in the same soil. Ask yourself why and then go to a logging outfit and ask them about the most desired wood of same species that brings the most money and the least desired one and why. Then go to the saw mill and ask the old man in the office about various wood cuts and why some are more desired than others. Most of all when you purchase a piece of wood, look at the end of it and count the rings and know that you are holding in your hand a piece of time in history and be respectful of that. If your journey has been successful, then you know the science of wood. Your final quest is to look at fine furniture and like a car, pop the hood and see what is inside, how was it designed and built, then once again ask why.


----------



## Firewood20 (Jan 15, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


My advice would include:
Wood is a special thing we have. It is a living and breathing thing that we must learn to respect. Our hobbies and careers in woodworking are dependent upon how we use this natural resource. There are many important factors that go into making a "piece" special. What wood did you use? How did you join the wood together? And what did you use to protect the wood? All of these are important questions to ask each and every build. Wood science includes two very important tasks we should be adapting to over time as we continue to expand our knowledge in woodworking. These tasks include observing and experimentation throughout the ENTIRE build. As a new woodworker, you should take many notes and try to understand how wood works best for you; only then can you thoroughly enjoy the art of woodworking in the future. More importantly… be safe and have fun!


----------



## soccer2010 (Oct 1, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


When glueing pieces of wood together like when forming a tabletop, alternate growth rings.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


1. wood moves. Learn to deal with it.
2. wood moves..
3. wood moves.

4. some wood is better at a task then others. 
some are naturally better than others for outside use.
others are difficult to machine
and others are difficult to glue due to the oils and need special treatment such as acetone or epoxy, but better yet use joints that are structural (dovetails, m&t) , and or wedges


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


Start for the enjoyment-the feel, the smell, the absolute beauty of the wood and the fact that like people no two boards are exactly the same! 
Now to the "science" part; learn to look at the piece and see the possibilites. The established way does not have to be your way! GO FOR IT!

You will get to use the grain/patterns; even the "call" of the wood your way!

I can have a piece lying around and not know why I kept it at all. One day I go out to the shop and KNOW what I want to do with it.

Wood was ALIVE-feel it-listen(inside your mind) to it! Enjoy the crafting! It does not have to be ABSOLUTELY perfect! It has to suit you!


----------



## Nick_R (Jul 7, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


My best advice for a newbie is patience and sharp tools. Wood science is best defeated with a long fuse and sharp quality tools


----------



## Heavy (Apr 25, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


If you have something in mind than do it! Don't hesitate. You will learn more in that process of making than from any other source. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


I know there are rules of making furniture based on the structure of wood, but I don't know what they are.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Jan. 31/14 *
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm .
> 
> ...


... and the winner is MTMan2 (comment #7)
Congratulations … and thank-you to everyone for sharing their experiences and expertise!

more challenges to come.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*

Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.

*This week, the prize is Hendrik's fifth DVD course called "Surface Preparation and Staining". * It is 9 hours long and focuses on all the surface preparation you need to do before staining and finishing, as well as staining information and techniques for hand application. It also has a long and detailed bonus section on tuning and sharpening card scrapers and scraper planes. You can read more about this 5-DVD set here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds-surface-preparation-staining.html. It is valued at Cdn. $94.95 + taxes and shipping.










*To enter to win this contest*, just post a comment giving your answer to this question: "In your opinion, what is the #1 pitfall most people fall into that prevents them from achieving a successful stain application on a furniture project?" Post a comment by Feb. 14th and Hendrik will choose his favourite answer. Then we'll let you know how to claim your prize. Hendrik will ship it directly to your home at no cost to you.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


making sure you have sanded the piece very well will make the surface ready to the point of possibly using a filler, some woods are very porous and should have a grain filler used and sanded to a smooth finish, making sure the surface is clean of any debris, i also like to do a small test of the stain on a test piece to see how it will turn out then depending on how it turned out make adjustments, its time to put on the first coat of stain or finish.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Not understanding the specific characteristics of different species of wood and therefore using the same type of stain and same staining technique every type of wood.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


For me, my worst failures in staining have been caused by lack of preparing the wood for the stain. That includes careful glue removal, sanding, cleaning and conditioning. Few finishing processes are as demanding as staining and though I don't especially like to go through those steps, they are the most important on the way to a good finish.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Fail to take steps to ptevent blotching, or uneven application of stain.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Insufficient knowledge, resulting in inadequate surface preparation.

Surface preparation may require cleaning, sanding, filling, conditioning, all or none of the above. What's required depends primarily on type of wood, type of stain and desired result.

That's several factors and several potentially required activities, giving us LOTS of opportunity to screw it up.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Sanding. Failing to sand properly and completely in prepping the wood for the stain and finish.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


There is no one size fits all . Some woods are oily, some are ring porous, each has it's own needs.


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


For me, it is the lack of patience. There are so many decisions that have to be made and completed during the process. For many of us, woodworking is a hobby, so we lack the knowledge and experience to complete the staining and finishing on our projects.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Overstaining, or not wiping off enough stain after application. For me, this leaves blotchy patches especially on oily woods. This is probably tied into a lack of patience and wanting a darker color in fewer coats that results in this.

Also, I confused 'spilled beer' with 'stain' for my first few woodworking projects. Thanks!


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Probably not checking their work before they stain.
Using mineral spirits to highlight imperfections, or using a bright incandesent light at a high angle.
For blotchy woods not using a shellac wash coat to seal the wood from blotching.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


I believe lack of planning is the #1 Pitfall.
Surface prep is a given, but if you haven't planned what type stain or your method of application, or when or what parts need to be stained, then when you get to the end of your project your choices are limited. 
Planning your stain, color and type, also needs to be done before hand by making samples.
Sum it all up, planning your stain needs to be as big of a part as planning your build.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Ms. Debbie,

When is the deadline? ["Post a comment before (insert contest deadline here)"]

L/W


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Hi lightweightladylefty, She has Feb 14 in the title.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin. I guess that was just a little too obvious for me!

L/W


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


oops … multi-tasking and missed that part.. .
Feb. 14th (it's in the title, at least.. phew)


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Ltweight, I didn't notice it either, until you asked and I started looking.


----------



## larson1170 (Dec 27, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


The one pitfall I usually forget/don't do. Using a piece of the same wood, treated the same way as a true test for what is going to happen.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Novice finishers build a beautiful project, and wipe an untested stain on, only to be horrified at the results.

SAMPLE BOARDS treated exactly like a real project, and taken through each stage of the finishing process is the best way to know what a finish will look like. That includes using the same wood species, sapwood/heartwood content, stain, sealers, glazes and topcoats you plan to use on the real project.

I have made some horribly ugly sample boards, but luckily I worked out the kinks before applying the real deal.


----------



## Firewood20 (Jan 15, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


I would have to say… "Failure to raise the grain" is the biggest pitfall people face when preparing to stain or finish a project. Ask me how I know? Yes, you guessed it… because I didn't raise the grain and give it one last sanding before I began to stain a project. As others have mentioned, there is a lot of factors that can dictate the way the wood reacts to the different types of stains we use. Just remember to keep the type of wood and the orientation of the grain in mind if you plan on staining a piece.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


The #1 issue that prevents a successful stain application is proper preparation of the wood, ie., sanding. And, the #1 wood preparation misstep is *proper sanding of the end grains*. The end grains soak the stains more than the clear wood surfaces. But, there is a way to prevent the end grain absorption and it's an easy solution - the end grains must to sanded more rigorously than the rest of the surface woods. Sanding the end grains to at least 400 grit is a must to prevent uneven soaking of the stain.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, the #1 pitfall most people fall into that prevents them from achieving a successful stain application on a furniture project is … using stain on a furniture project. *Don't stain*, just let the wood shine through the finish on its own merits!


----------



## wallachuck (Apr 28, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Not knowing the characteristics of the wood in your project regardless of species. This means pre-testing on offcuts from the same stock to determine how and how much to sand, pre-treatment, stain preparation and application.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


IMHO it would be not making a sample board before staining the project and/or using an inferior quality stain.


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


I would say the #1 pitfall in staining is not selecting the appropriate color for the wood - too many people pick the stain color based on what looks good on a sample card in the store, or based on the current trends in a decorating magazine. If the Poplar has a natural greenish cast, applying a Cherry stain won't look good, and no stain will make Black Walnut look like "Sun-Bleached Oak". But a good Maple Stain can enhance the appearance of a piece of any piece of Maple wood.


----------



## rjpat (Dec 25, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Surface preparation is always the major key, but choosing the right stain for the wood your using and the affect that you want is also very important


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


This is tough - picking just one factor…
I'd say it's lack of performing a sample test (on scrap) of the material and process you intend to use on the finished product.

That covers the choice of stain itself, the wood used and the surface preparation.

Bob


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


As an aside, I've gotten dramatically different results color-wise just from a different choice of wood where the stain was applied across many different test samples (pine, fir, oak, ash, beech, maple, etc.)


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 28, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Surface Preparation albeit sanding, planing, or blotch control, AND taking the necessary time to do samples!


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


It's the end of the process, the wood has been milled assembled and now we are burned out and wanna be done, so we rush it.

thats my story : )


----------



## SFDCapt (Sep 28, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Lack of attention to detail throughout the finishing process.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Impatience is probably the worst enemy of a good finish as a good finish requires sufficient sanding, appropriate testing and thoughtful application.


----------



## savageman (Jan 17, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


I believe the big pitfall is not wanting to wait, taking your time and doing it right? We are a microwave society ya know. We want it done now. Big mistakes when one wont wait.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Running a test sample through complete with finish coat is to me the major pitfall, of course viewing in all types of light….incandescent, fluorescent, dayight.

Eric


----------



## Leprechaun (Feb 8, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


I think that 'the #1 pitfall' is essentially a failure to think the project through.

Not considering the material's characteristics or the desired appearance or the characteristics of the available finish-and especially not performing proper surface prep-are all products of failure of critical thinking.

Or maybe just a little "Oops!"


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Waiting till the last minute and not wanting to spend the time it should take. Much like my attempt at this posting.


----------



## WadeHolloway (Aug 31, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


I think most people get in a hurry to finish a project and do not take the same amount of care in finishing as they did in building the project.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


and the winner is …. KevinJeffery

Thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge and to Hendrik for the generous donation.

and Congrats to our winner!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


*KevinJeffery * Congratulations!!


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Thank You Ms Debbie,

And Big Thanks to Hendrik. 
I really appreciate it and look forward to having a great DVD in my collection.


----------



## OldBoatMan (Sep 29, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


The item most often missed is the one that is simple to do but requires the most discipline. Examine the wood carefully for variety, grain and surface condition. Then formulate a plan that uses the materials and procedures most appropriate to the wood being finished.


----------



## TheJBitt (Jan 14, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


My failings always boil down to impatience. Maybe I didn't prep the surface well enough, or maybe I didn't understand how the wood species would react to the stain. Either way its because I was too impatient to be done, and I didn't put in the time to work it or learn it.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


Just in case you didn't realise it, but the contest ended on the 14th and the winner was already announced (see post no.37). Congratulations Kevin!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


The two main things,
1.Mask of all glue joint problem areas.
and then after sanding.
2.Seal the surface with a good oil based surface sealer.


----------



## RMP (Oct 15, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


In my opinion it would be lack of patience. Since I started wood working I've learned that you can't rush things. The finish prep being the main one. I used to paint cars for a living and a wise man once told me that "98 percent of a good paint job, is what's underneath of it." I think the same holds true with finishing wood. And that takes patience. I've gotten into a hurry before and ruined a nice project. It's not fun. Bless you guys ,rmp….


----------



## woodtek (Sep 24, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *>>>>>FREE DRAW!!!! <<<<< deadline Feb. 14/14*
> 
> Hendrik Varju is a well known furniture designer/craftsman who operates "Passion for Wood" near Toronto, Canada. He also offers woodworking courses and seminars and has been widely published in woodworking magazines in Canada, the U.S., the U.K. and Australia. In 2007, Hendrik started producing DVD courses and he has offered to provide some of them as prizes in Lumberjocks' contests. You can see the full list of all of Hendrik's DVD courses here: http://passionforwood.com/woodworking/dvds.htm.
> 
> ...


First and foremost is the fact that preperation of the material is not done properly. Some wood workers hates sanding, but it's soooo part of the process. Lastly is the fact that wood is like people, each one with its own needs. We often don't read the instructions on the product to marry it perfectly to the wood species that we want to stain.

Mistakes should be part of the learning curve.


----------

